# MidWest Haunters Convetion *WoW



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Had a great time. 
For those of you that didn't make it, well....
Plan ahead for next year.

We'll be there, with twice the merchandise we had from this year.

Great Job MHC Crew!!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

AGREED!!!!! glad to have seen you Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Thinking it would be nice if we had booths a little closer, heck, you were on the opposite end!!


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

I was there on Sunday. Good show. Stopped and spoke with many of the exhibitors. Great bunch of folks! Left a little money there, and will be ordering more product from some of you guys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Can't tell by the by your alias CbusRog, did we have a chance to chat?

Jeff


----------



## Gorn7 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,

This was our first show with our new company and it couldn't have gone better. Everyone was very helpful. It was great talking with all the vendors and attendees. What a great group of people! I can't wait until next year. Special thanks to the guys at Evilusions, Body Bag and Ghostly Manor for showing us the ropes. And thanks to all the FREEK drinks we got from Body Bag, we are now addicted.

Mark & Terri
Cryptic Imports


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

It was our first year of attending the show and we had a blast. Can't wait until next year!


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Can't tell by the by your alias CbusRog, did we have a chance to chat?
> 
> Jeff


Yes, I think we did. It was about 2:30pm on Sunday. Among other things, we talked about the FM transmitters.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

CbusRog said:


> Yes, I think we did. It was about 2:30pm on Sunday. Among other things, we talked about the FM transmitters.


ok, now I remember!


----------

